# Muscle Bike Identity Needed! Roadrunner



## Ohioguy (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok i got this bike today from a friend of my dads best part of the deal it was free. No idea what brand it is other then it says RoadRunner on the chain guard.If anyone can help let me know thanks.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3632/3598495231_2602859310.jpg?v=0


----------



## krate-mayhem (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Ohioguy that is a Iverson bike from the 70s,hope that helps.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 4, 2009)

thats wild. dig those fork,& bars.
whole thing is cool.have you done
any cleaning on it yet ?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 5, 2009)

You got a darn good deal on that. I know Iverson's can be very valuable. Me and thtbird are part of the musclebikeforums site and they can shine some more light on it. Lucky!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess I have to go out in the cold and take pics of my new Iverson.


----------



## ranoft (Jun 30, 2010)

i told my dad not to get rid of my roadrunner cANT WAIT TO SEE PIC POST IT QUICK THAT BIKE WAS MY FAVORITE   CONGRATS


----------

